# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Naga Fireballs, Bang Fai Phaya Nak Festival,Oktober 2012

## schiene

*When: October full moon, 29th to 30th October 2012.
Where: Mekong River, Phon Phisai district in Nong Khai province,Thailand.
*
A very strange and beautiful phenomenon happens on the the Mekong River in Thailand around the time of the October full moon – the Naga Fireballs. Hundreds of colourful little fireballs rise silently out of the river, flying upwards into the night sky until they disappear out of site.

This magical event that coincides with the end of Buddhist Lent is the centrepiece of a two day festival of light with an illuminated boat contest, the King’s Cup long-tailed boat race, and the setting off of many sky lanterns. All the surrounding activity may add colour and spectacle to the event, however nothing can detract from the spiritual impact of the fireballs themselves.

The unexplained nature of the phenomenon and it coincidng with such a religious day has lead locals to believe the fire comes from the mythical Naga dragon serpent living in the Mekong, as a gesture of homage to the Lord Buddha.
However, while still to completely prove the theory, scientists say that the fireballs are the result of a series of more natural occurrences. At this time of year there is a more than usual amount of plant and animal life decomposing at the bottom of the river, emitting flammable natural gases as the sun beats down on the river. These gases are released by the gravitational pull of the moon and this is at its strongest when the moon is full.


When is the Bang Fai Phaya Nak festival?

The event occurs over 2 or 3 days around the time of the October full moon and the end of Buddhist Lent (or Rains Retreat).In 2012 the full moon falls on October 29th and the end of Buddhist Lent is the 30th October so the festival will be around that time.
Quelle:
http://www.somewhereintheworldtoday....-nak-festival/

----------


## schiene

War von euch schon mal jemand bei diesem Naturschauspiel?
Hier ein aktuelles Bild des Verursachers...

----------


## schiene

Die Feuerbälle sind schwer zu fotogrfieren und es gibt wenig brauchbare Bider davon.
Hier ein paar Beispiele:

----------


## schiene

In diesem Jahr findet "das Ereignis" am 18. und 19. Oktober 2013 statt
Naga Fireball Festival | Chiang Mai Best

----------


## schiene

Hier ein längeres Video von den "Feuerbällen"
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=870_1397660402

----------


## schiene

Seit gestern "spuckt" der Drachen wieder...
http://www.bangkokpost.com/travel/22...nong-khai.html

----------


## schiene

In ein paar Monaten ist es wieder so weit.Hat jemand schon das genaue Datum?
Was mich interessieren würde wäre seit wann es dieses Phänomen denn eigentlich schon gibt.
Sind denn  Aufzeichnungen/Überlieferungen aus anderen Jahrhunderten bekannt oder ist dies eine "Erscheinung" der "neueren Zeit"?

----------


## frank_rt

jen bälle erscheinen schon seit meheren hundert jahren

Naga-Feuerbälle: Mysterium entzaubert

    Das thailändische Wissenschaftsministerium hat gestern mit Analysegeräten das Mysterium der sogenannten Nasa-Feuerbälle entlang des Mae Nam Kong in der Grenzregion zwischen Laos und der Provinz Nong Khai entzaubert. Jahrhundertelang haben die Leute an mystische Erscheinungen geglaubt, als alljährlich am ende der Regenzeit des nachts leuchtende Feuerbälle aus den Fluten des braunen Flusses aufstiegen. Die fabelhaften Schlangenwesen Nagas spielen in der lokalen Mythologie seit ettlichen Jahrhunderten in dieser gegen eine besondere Rolle.

    Aber im Laufe der jahre zog dieses Naturschauspiel viele Besucher aus nah und Fern an. Auf der laotischen Seite versucht der Staat dieses Jahr richtig Geld mit den Schaulustigen zu machen. Viele Uferabschnitte wurden abgesperrt und in Sektoren unterteilt, die nun jeden Abend gegen einen Obulus gemietzet werden können. Da diese gegend völlig ohne touristische Infrastruktur ist, müssen die zahlungswilligen Besucher in Hütten der lokalen Bauernbevölkerung übernacht. Dieses Angebot richtet sich wohl eher an thailändische Abenteuerurlauber denn westliche Touristen.

    Wie dem auch sei, das Interesse, dieses Phänomen zu ergründen ist in den letzten Jahren wie die besucherzahlen stark angestiegen. Shinawatras TV-Station iTV machte sich letztes Jahr in Loas und Thailand ziemlich unbeliebt, als ein Reporterteam die laotische Armee beschuldigte, mit spezieller Manövermunition dieses nächtliche Schauspiel alljährlich zu erzeuegen um zahlende Besuche in diese Gegend zu locken.

    Nun hat das Wissenschaftministerium ein mit Hi-Tech ausgestattetes Forscherteam an den Mae nam Kong entsandt, die dem Spuk auf den Grund gehen sollten. Erste ergebnisse leißen auch gar nicht Lange auf sich warten. Es handele sich dabei um brennbares Phosphorgas. Bewaffnet mit einem Thermo Scanner am Flußufer im Ampör Rattana Wapee, Changwat Nong Khai haben die die Gasblasen schon beim Aufsteigen aus dem Wasser detektieren können, bevor diese sich entzündeten.

    Sie entstehen aus Sumpfgas, welches bei Zersetzungsprossen im Schlamm gebildet wird. Die Feuerbälle wurden gelegentlich und das ganze Jahr über gesehen, aber im Oktober finden sie jedes Jahr in der Häufigkeit ihren Höhepunkt.
    Jinjok

    The Nation: Science Ministry solves Naga fireballs mystery
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/page...1729&usrsess=1

----------


## schiene

> jen bälle erscheinen schon seit meheren hundert jahren[/url]


Ich kann und konnte dazu nichts finden.Woher hast du die Aussage das es diese Erscheinung schon hunderte von Jahren gibt?

----------


## frank_rt

@schine.
das steht in dem bericht am ende der 2. zeile. ich hab es nur als überschrift etwas geändert

----------


## frank_rt

hat jemand lust nach dem
Naga Fireball Festival
zu fahren

----------


## pit

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn ich meine Frau frage, dass sie mir einen Vogel zeigt.

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

ich könnte mir ja auch nen vogel zeigen.
aber ab und an kann man auch mal was verücktes machen.
ist schon sehr weit wech .
lach

----------

